
Dummy houses in the heart of London (2007) - DanBC
http://www.urban75.org/london/leinster.html
======
xvf22
Toronto has quite a few fake houses used as transformer stations with some
looking pretty out of place with the boom in condo development.

[http://spacing.ca/toronto/2015/02/18/transformer-next-
door/](http://spacing.ca/toronto/2015/02/18/transformer-next-door/)

[https://www.blogto.com/city/2010/10/toronto_hydros_not-so-
hi...](https://www.blogto.com/city/2010/10/toronto_hydros_not-so-
hidden_residential_substations/)

------
jgh
LA has a few camouflaged oil derricks!
[https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/08/the-urban-oil-
fiel...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/08/the-urban-oil-fields-of-
los-angeles/100799/)

~~~
jefurii
More info about these: [https://www.stand.la/pico-blvd-drill-
sites.html](https://www.stand.la/pico-blvd-drill-sites.html)

------
blowski
I’ve walked down there a few times, and never realised they were fakes. So
they’re quite effective.

------
rjsw
Dummy houses have been used to hide military bunkers [1].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROTOR](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROTOR)

------
amelius
A lot of real houses would benefit from having such a fake facade put in front
of them.

------
walrus01
There is a railway tunnel in Burnaby, BC with a ventilation structure
disguised as a house.

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=burnaby+tunnel+ventilation&oq...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=burnaby+tunnel+ventilation&oq=burnaby+tunnel+ven&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j33l3.5420j0j4&sourceid=chrome-
mobile&ie=UTF-8)

------
rhcom2
Also cell towers that look like trees:
[https://www.vox.com/2015/4/19/8445213/cell-phone-towers-
tree...](https://www.vox.com/2015/4/19/8445213/cell-phone-towers-trees)

~~~
skookumchuck
Makes me wonder why the cell equipment can't be mounted atop an actual tree.

~~~
nradov
Trees aren't stable enough, and they tend to drop branches or occasionally
fall down entirely.

------
madengr
Here is a water pumping station. Could have done a better job with the
telemetry antenna.

[https://goo.gl/maps/hNk7cUphLJy](https://goo.gl/maps/hNk7cUphLJy)

------
nateweiss
Great photos, thanks! Reminds me of the "the world’s only Greek Revival subway
ventilator" in Brooklyn:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/58_Joralemon_Street](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/58_Joralemon_Street)

